# model (NSFW)



## errol (Jun 25, 2015)

1 strobe used from 45 degrees to the left.


----------



## JoeW (Jun 25, 2015)

First, you should probably label this thread NSFW just to warn people.

Second, lovely model and nice photo.  I'd probably go B&W on this...it would emphasize the lines much more (which are lovely).  Also, I'd lighten the hair on her right side a bit (it has lost some dynamic range).  

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## errol (Jun 25, 2015)

JoeW said:


> First, you should probably label this thread NSFW just to warn people.
> 
> Second, lovely model and nice photo.  I'd probably go B&W on this...it would emphasize the lines much more (which are lovely).  Also, I'd lighten the hair on her right side a bit (it has lost some dynamic range).
> 
> Thanks for sharing.


Better ?


----------



## acparsons (Jun 25, 2015)

Looks like bra indentations on her back. Nice pose, but the skin tones don't work for me in either shot.


----------



## aoposton (Jun 25, 2015)

Nice capture. I think the WB is a bit on the cool side.


----------



## rexbobcat (Jun 25, 2015)

I feel like the hand placement is kind of awkward. It feels like she's hunching over uncomfortably. I like this lighting though. It's simple and feels very "honest" if that makes sense.


----------



## The_Traveler (Jun 25, 2015)

Odd magenta tones in places.
What is the ambient light source?


----------



## errol (Jun 25, 2015)

Light source was a studio strobe at daylight setting 5600k.
 Then promptly ruined in photoshop with one of its many toning settings.


----------



## mmaria (Jun 26, 2015)

a very nice model. 

the pose needs a bit more tweaking. You could use her left hand and place it on the knee to close that hole under her left armpit.
skin could use more editing and lighting needs a bit work, you have some blown out areas

anyway... jmo


----------



## unpopular (Jun 26, 2015)

Some jpeg artifacts came out of the woodwork ... but this wouldn't be a problem with the original. From my color correction (below):
Channel Mixer - 107/23/30





My color version, too magenta?






When working on b/w, I recommend not converting to b/w to later adjust primary contrast. Allow the color data determine contrast, then fine tune tonality after if needed. Keep the color version on the bottom of your layer stack and use something like channel mixer to do the conversion close to the top. If you need to output to a single-channel, convert to greyscale at the very end only if needed, such as going to monochrome offset.


----------



## errol (Jun 26, 2015)

Mono conversion is excellent.
Nice and clean...contrasty and free of blown out highlights.
Well done and thankyou.




unpopular said:


> Some jpeg artifacts came out of the woodwork ... but this wouldn't be a problem with the original. From my color correction (below):
> Channel Mixer - 107/23/30
> 
> 
> ...



.


----------



## errol (Jun 26, 2015)

Colour version is very good too.
It retains a slightly metallic look which i was attempting originally.
Thankyou unpopular


----------



## unpopular (Jun 26, 2015)

Hilights on skin can typically be controlled by pushing the red channel while compensating by pulling green in channel mixer.


----------



## delpradoservices (Jun 27, 2015)

errol said:


> JoeW said:
> 
> 
> > First, you should probably label this thread NSFW just to warn people.
> ...


Much better. Merci beaucoup. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------

